# How not to launch a boat



## Sharkfighter (Aug 2, 2011)

Saw this while heading into the Marina this weekend.     


Just another reason I pay a dollar a foot to launch my boat at the marina. (covers a lift in and out plus give the kids at marina that do it a few bucks tips)\

A few minutes after a flat bed tow truck came and rescued the vehicle. Good thing to, because it was dead low tide and about to change over and at high tide that SUV would have been covered.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ouch! That hurt.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Aug 2, 2011)

I would imagine one of the most entertaining things you can do is to pull up a lawn chair at a busy boat landing and watch the city slickers try to launch.  I've seen sunk trucks, jack knifed trailers, you name it.  One of the craziest things I ever saw,  one day at Lake Tarpon down here in Tarpon Springs, FL,  an ole yankey in a big caddy pulled in to the landing area up on the hill chocked his trailer wheels and started to unhook his trailer, after he unhooked the trailer he turned his car around, he had a trailer hitch on the front bumper too!  Had to turn it around again to park the trailer and yet again to pull it out and again to take off down the road.  I ain't never seen anything to beat that.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 2, 2011)

OleCountryBoy said:


> I would imagine one of the most entertaining things you can do is to pull up a lawn chair at a busy boat landing and watch the city slickers try to launch.  I've seen sunk trucks, jack knifed trailers, you name it.  One of the craziest things I ever saw,  one day at Lake Tarpon down here in Tarpon Springs, FL,  an ole yankey in a big caddy pulled in to the landing area up on the hill chocked his trailer wheels and started to unhook his trailer, after he unhooked the trailer he turned his car around, he had a trailer hitch on the front bumper too!  Had to turn it around again to park the trailer and yet again to pull it out and again to take off down the road.  I ain't never seen anything to beat that.



And just when you thought you had heard it all


----------



## oldcsm (Aug 2, 2011)

*It's comedy central on the boat ramp!*

I was pulling up to the dock on Lake Oliver down in Columbus when a guy on the dock was frantically waving me off....I looked down under the water at the ramp and saw two headlights shining. It was his Ford F150 completely underwater! 
One day on Lanier, I was idling around in my boat waiting for my partner to back the trailer down. It took nearly an hour for this dude to back his jetski trailer. He finally unhooked the trailer and he and two buddies were trying to guide it down by hand but they couldn't hold it and it spun down the ramp and hit the lake nearly submerged.


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 3, 2011)

It's amazing to me how strong those transom straps are....I have witnessed this awesome spectacle 2 different times, both times at the ramp at Sunbury. I kinda felt bad for one of the guys, he looked like he needed the fish to feed his family, his vehicle was already on it's last legs as it was...I hooked my truck to his and pulled his truck and boat out for him and stayed and worked on his truck to get it running quickly while he fished, ended up giving him about 8 quarts of nice shrimp to go along with the whiting he caught.
The other guys I had to laugh at though...Ford Granada with a homemade hitch bolted to the trunk lid...a Checkmate ski boat with closed bow...cooler full of Bud and a strong outgoing tide with a very wet muddy ramp...

If you want cheap entertainment go to the public ramp nearest your house, carry a lawn chair,cooler of drinks and sandwiches, and a video camera on a Saturday or holiday....


----------



## Redbow (Aug 3, 2011)

I can assure you, some folks should never own a boat much less go to any boat ramp. Its a Zoo on week-ends here on the NC coast at the launching ramps. It still amazes me that so many folks own boats and have no clue as to how to launch, operate, and recover them.


----------



## roperdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

Redbow said:


> It still amazes me that so many folks own boats and have no clue as to how to launch, operate, and recover them.




But just think how much more that guy in the picture has already learned about launching! Now he can move on to operation and recovery, providing even more entertainment for us. I can't wait!


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 3, 2011)

From an adjustment standpoint for the insurance carrier, they will total the SUV and always do if it goes into saltwater.  Freshwater and then maybe they can fix it, but in saltwater they do not even try.  So, the owner of that unit can start shopping for another ride....TOO BAD.  I hope he is not upside down on the vehicle financing.  It looks like a fairly late model.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 3, 2011)

No bueno.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't fix STUPID


----------



## Bhrama (Aug 3, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, the biggest boat that I ever put the water is my 14 ft Jon Boat.

How does this happen? How do these vehicles get in the water?

Are they left in neutral?
Backed in too far and can't get out?
Somebody above made it sound like if the ramp was steep and slippery that the weight of the boat/trailer would pull the vehicle into the water?

I find it funny but I feel like I'm missing out on part of the joke since I don't understand how it happens.


----------



## 4x4man514 (Aug 4, 2011)

lol! i saw that suv last saturday. they had pulled it partially out when i came by but i saw the water coming oiut the back door so i knew it went further in.  rob you know what happened?


----------



## Inshore GA (Aug 5, 2011)

The out going tide at Ft Mac ramp is fierce. I heard the guy had backed the new (2 week old Ford Expedition) down to load the boat on the trailer got out and started down the dock and the tide pulled the trailer and truck in the water.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 7, 2011)

now he knows he should have got the taho.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 7, 2011)

Inshore GA said:


> The out going tide at Ft Mac ramp is fierce. I heard the guy had backed the new (2 week old Ford Expedition) down to load the boat on the trailer got out and started down the dock and the tide pulled the trailer and truck in the water.



Now that you mention it, that does look like a very steep ramp for a hard current.  That stinks.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Aug 8, 2011)

" Oh, you wanted me to back the boat in the water "?


----------



## thendric (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw that too.  I tried to subtly take a pic on my phone but there was a parade of boats photographing that.  Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Inshore GA (Aug 11, 2011)

The Ft Mac ramp is aggravating to use. The swift currents and having to back your truck in the water up to the bumper on the high tide. When fishin down that way I reccomend Ft Mac Marina. They charge a dollar a foot to hoist your boat in and out and they have knowalgeable and freindly staff!


----------

